# Enemy Territory crashing



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Running WET 2.60 on WinXP, and it keeps crashing. Never had this problem before. I'll open WET, connect to a server, start playing and then I get a "application error would u like to report to M$"... I have rebooted a few times and still the same problem - I haven't changed anything recently so I dunno whats causing it.

Late,


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Could be punkbuster. Try and manually update it. Type this in the 'console' pb_sv_enable then pb_sv_update. You may try and re-install the game if that doesn't work.


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

I tried reinstalling, but same problem. Here is the error report:

AppName: et.exe AppVer: 0.0.0.0 ModName: pbcl.dll
ModVer: 0.0.0.0 Offset: 00016bce

I updated PB as said on the website but it was already up to date.

Late,


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

I found this on the PB website re that .dll file:


> I keep getting kicked off of servers and I see messages about INIT FAILURE or technical errors about pbcl.dll or pbag.dll, or messages about DISTRESS or Update timeout ... what is wrong?
> 
> These problems are almost always caused when your PunkBuster can't keep itself updated for some reason. Sometimes they are caused when the server you are trying to play on is running an old version of PunkBuster. If this problem happens only on one or a few PB Servers, then the cause is likely that those servers are outdated; in that case, you should avoid those servers. If this happens to you on every PB server you try to play on, then please click here for help on getting your PunkBuster updated.


I'm not convinced tho.

Late,


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

I realised when I ran uninstall it left stuff in the directory so I removed it all, fresh installed, rebooted, played for about 5mins, then it happened again!!!!!!

Late,


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Just to test. Have you tried joining a server that is not running punkbuster? Does it still crash?


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

I disabled punkbuster and filtered out all PB enabled servers - no problems without PB. so it MUST be pb related. acording to the FAQ thing i post, it is related to the server not being up to date - although it confuses me as to why it would crash the whole game.

I guess ill just have to play with all the hackers.

Late,


----------



## MosquitoMan (Jun 12, 2005)

First, uninstall the game.

Download a registry cleaner and do a scan/clean. There may be some pb files rooted deep in your computer that need to come out. After you clean it, reinstall ET and manually update punkbuster. You can do this in-game or you can get pbweb.exe from evenbalance.com.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

pbcl.dll is a punkbuster file -

Do this: navigate to your PB\DLL folder, delete everything in it (or cut and paste to recycle bin to be safe) - do the same with the contents of PB\HTM
Then run pbweb.exe in you main PB folder - it may take a very long time to update - 
After it's done delete the files *pbcl.db* and *pbsv.db* in your main PB folder then start ET


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

pbweb didn't work. I'll post the log file. I am going to try and do a manual update. I think I remember reading about it.



> [06.13.2005 16:54:43] Starting pbweb to check for PunkBuster updates via world wide web
> [06.13.2005 16:54:43] Initializing ... (please wait - ctrl+c to cancel)
> [06.13.2005 16:56:43] Resolving www.evenbalance.com
> [06.13.2005 16:56:43] Resolved to 64.251.14.78
> ...


Late,


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

can do it manually here:

http://www.punkbuster.com/index.php?page=dl-et.php

still cut and past everything in HTM and DLL folders to recycle bin first

and delete pbcl.db and pbsv.db

---
check to see - maybe the files and / or folders in PB directory are marked read only?


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok, i did all that. I tried connecting to a PB server, i noticed it said in the chat box "Server running old version of PunkBuster". So this must be a problem with the servers, in that they arent updating, but doesnt make any sense, because other players are able to use the servers.

So yeah, it crashes when i use a PB server.

Late,


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

how bout create your own game (with pb enabled) - run it ---- does it crash then?


----------



## Dogballs (Jun 17, 2005)

I've been gettin this same prob with Punkbuster. Tech error about pbcl.dll ..
And it happened at a really random time. Updated to 2.6 patch and etpro 3.2.0 and it played fine.. Then oneday (I never installed new sftware) it just started crashin everytime.. Uninstalled game.. did full virus scan Cleaned reg... Deleted sub dir.. installed clean.. And still it crashes.... 

Must be a memory thing because i get this same problem now in Sof 2 gold..  

this is bollocks....


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok, this is getting to be stupid. I recently had to reinstall windows (and format), i since reinstalled ET, and i still get the same problem. This cant be limited to me - example Dogballs. It is just really rediculus.

Late,


----------



## Dogballs (Jun 17, 2005)

Do you use any download resumables ex... "Getright" 
I unistalled it and now it's fine... 

The new Punkbuster seems to conflict with these programs...Probably because they are tryin to use same memory block or somethin,. Try unistalling those ones that sit in your taskbar like "Getright" 
Hope it helps...

DogGyBalls


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Interesting, i do have getright... ill test that out. That is bizzard if its related.

Late,


----------



## pachan (Jun 21, 2005)

I have exactly the same problem. I don't know what's wrong but it's indeed very strange...

Btw.. i am not using getright...


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

well then...

http://www.evenbalance.com/troubleticket/new_ticket.php?game=et


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok, here is what i sent the support people:



> When I use ET 2.60 with the latest version of PB, I start playing on a PB enabled server, I will get varying ammounts of game time before having ET completely crash, with an error report warning coming up - using WinXP. I checked it out and get this info:
> 
> AppName: et.exe AppVer: 0.0.0.0 ModName: pbcl.dll
> ModVer: 0.0.0.0 Offset: 00016bce
> ...


Late,


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

bet they say update pb - should have post the update log about "conversion failed"


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

ohheck,

Yeah, but I tried it another time and it worked. So I count that as a one off.

Late,


----------



## redlabour (Jul 15, 2005)

> 07/15/2005 05:10:38 - "Wouter Tromp"
> Note #2: This issue is from a program that conflicts with PB. There are a few known program that cause this:
> 
> Get Right
> ...


Have fun !


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Ah, so GetRight was a culprit! I don't think it occured with 5.2b, but I think it started happening when I installed 6... Can't be 100% sure though. Oh well, thanx for comfirmation.

Late,


----------



## redlabour (Jul 15, 2005)

I use 5.2 and it crashed too !


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok, I must have been wrong then. Oh well, thanx for the tip - I will test it out later on.

Late,


----------



## RandomUser (Jul 20, 2005)

interestingly, i haven't played SOF2 for quite a few months, and decided to fire it back up yesterday, and it crashes back to windows with a critical error, referring to pbcl.dll. Did all the updates etc... Turns out that it's conflicting with DU supercontroller.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

I used to play SOF2 all the time. Also had the issue you had. Here's something to try. When you start up the game go into the default server browser(meaning the one that comes with the game). Enter the console by typing '~'. Now type 'pb_sv_enable'. Then 'pb_sv_update'. Join a game and you should be good to go.


----------

